# Which knife is for me?



## ChefChris (Sep 1, 2022)

LOCATION
What country are you in?

United Kingdom

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

chefs knife

Are you right or left handed?

Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

Japanese handle I think, I’ve not used one but lots seem to prefer it

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

8 - 9

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

Not too sure, I take good care of my kitchen implements but maybe something that won’t readily rust too quickly 

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

Sorry to make your life difficult but approx £110


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

Home

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

Slicing veg, chopping veg, slicing meats etc

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Not replacing any but have a generic Sabatier knife set and block at the moment

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

No

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

Couldn’t get the link to work but I’m thinking, slicing, chopping and a rocking chop type motion

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

Excellent edge retention, balance, ability to be finely sharpened.

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

Having good aesthetics would be nice for the price but I’m more interested in getting a quality product

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

Good weight distribution, I’m a big guy that’s only cooking at home so weight isn’t a huge concern to me.

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

Rock chopping and slicing are my go to at the moment, good food release would be a bonus, ease of sharpening would be good too.

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

No time in my head but maybe once a week of household use

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

Bamboo - No
Wood - yes
Rubber - no
Synthetic - yes

I’m open to suggestions on these though

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

Yes but only using a bog standard knife sharpener, I’ll be buying a whetstone set though soon (practicing on my cheaper knives first of course)

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Yes I am

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)

Yes



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS

I’m pretty interested in Japanese knives as I like the aesthetic so I’d like one if possible, but if it’s out of my price range I’m open to other options


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome to the forum! I just bought this particular knife as it is presently on sale. It arrived promptly and I was very impressed with the value/cost ratio. Stainless Kaeru at Japanese Natural Stones. It is on sale for $115 right now. Not sure how VAT comes into play in the UK. That may put it a bit over budget for you. 

Good distal taper, it is SLD steel which is a pretty serviceable option. I have just used it for some test cuts... pretty freaking great for the money. Cuts as well as knives on my rack that cost 3 times as much.


----------



## ChefChris (Sep 1, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> Welcome to the forum! I just bought this particular knife as it is presently on sale. It arrived promptly and I was very impressed with the value/cost ratio. Stainless Kaeru at Japanese Natural Stones. It is on sale for $115 right now. Not sure how VAT comes into play in the UK. That may put it a bit over budget for you.
> 
> Good distal taper, it is SLD steel which is a pretty serviceable option. I have just used it for some test cuts... pretty freaking great for the money. Cuts as well as knives on my rack that cost 3 times as much.


Thanks for the reply, I’ve just had a look and yeah as you suspected the VAT hits us more over the pond but I’ll be definitely be keeping an eye on the site


----------



## PeterL (Sep 1, 2022)

ChefChris said:


> Thanks for the reply, I’ve just had a look and yeah as you suspected the VAT hits us more over the pond but I’ll be definitely be keeping an eye on the site


I would recommend the Kaeru stainless too. When you buy from JNS from the UK you don't pay VAT on their end. Admittedly still over budget though. Works out to about 140 GBP all said and done. If you could save up and swing the extra thirty I think this would be a good option.

I'd also heavily recommend making the jump to stones as soon as you can. Gets you some of the best ROI in this hobby


----------



## miggus (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum.


ChefChris said:


> I’m pretty interested in Japanese knives as I like the aesthetic so I’d like one if possible, but if it’s out of my price range I’m open to other options



There is a truth that must never be told: One can get amazing knives that have very high performance for way below 200 bucks. With some advanced options if you're open towards used knives...

Good hunting! I'm sure you'll be surprised how good the knife is that you'll get eventually.


----------



## ChefChris (Sep 1, 2022)

miggus said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> There is a truth that must never be told: One can get amazing knives that have very high performance for way below 200 bucks. With some advanced options if you're open towards used knives...
> ...


Oh I’m definitely open to used well cared for knives, I’ll probably leave it a little while though until I can gauge who the trustworthy people are on the forum


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Sep 1, 2022)

Cuttingedgeknives.co.uk sell the Muneishi 210mm for £130 currently out of stock, but if they restock it I recommend you go for it, Good steel, not very reactive and good grind, it punches above his price point Imo. Only downside is the spine and choil are a bit square, but few mins with sandpaper can fix that.
They also have the Kyohei Shindo 210mm for £90, I have no experience with it but looks like a good option for the price. I think is a similar knife to the Muneishi by looking at their product video but the plastic ferrule on the handle brings the price down.


----------



## ChefChris (Sep 1, 2022)

Giovanny Torres said:


> Cuttingedgeknives.co.uk sell the Muneishi 210mm for £130 currently out of stock, but if they restock it I recommend you go for it, Good steel, not very reactive and good grind, it punches above his price point Imo. Only downside is the spine and choil are a bit square, but few mins with sandpaper can fix that.
> They also have the Kyohei Shindo 210mm for £90, I have no experience with it but looks like a good option for the price. I think is a similar knife to the Muneishi by looking at their product video but the plastic ferrule on the handle brings the price down.


Haha I haven’t even started yet and I already know this is going to be an expensive hobby!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 1, 2022)

I have a stainless clad blue2 Munieishi as well. Also a great knife for the money. More of a workhorse grind then the kaeru I just bought, so a bit more wedgy in tall dense veg, but it is tough enough for use in a pro kitchen.

And yeah...this is an expensive hobby. There are so many different steels, profiles, grinds, heat treatments to try. It is easy to become obsessive. But at the end....when all of your money is gone...you will know more about kitchen knives than 95% of the world, and you will bore all of your friends wanting to talk about knives....

Wait....not such a great sales pitch!


----------



## ChefChris (Sep 1, 2022)

birdsfan said:


> I have a stainless clad blue2 Munieishi as well. Also a great knife for the money. More of a workhorse grind then the kaeru I just bought, so a bit more wedgy in tall dense veg, but it is tough enough for use in a pro kitchen.
> 
> And yeah...this is an expensive hobby. There are so many different steels, profiles, grinds, heat treatments to try. It is easy to become obsessive. But at the end....when all of your money is gone...you will know more about kitchen knives than 95% of the world, and you will bore all of your friends wanting to talk about knives....
> 
> Wait....not such a great sales pitch!


Haha brilliant, I love craftsmanship as well as function, I want a forged knife as it will have more “soul” than a mass produced piece of tat.

At the moment I’m looking for an entry level Japanese forged knife, if it still doesn’t scratch that itch I might fork out on something a bit more special


----------

